# Cyp kentuckiense in situ



## cnycharles (Jul 14, 2021)

View attachment IMG_6263.MOV
View attachment IMG_6274.MOV
View attachment IMG_6258.MOV
View attachment IMG_6218.MOV
View attachment IMG_6242.MOV
View attachment IMG_6217.MOV
Here are the videos I took at the kentuckiense site on my birthday may 24th. One video is too large; even split in half it won’t process. I’ll have to split it some more
At the moment, the files are still uploading and may be for awhile. I’ll check later to see if they finished


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 14, 2021)

Hmm


----------



## abax (Jul 14, 2021)

I think that was nice and I enjoyed the bird song as well. I haven't seen this Cyp. in
KY in years and that was horrifying hike.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 14, 2021)

Can't see the video, just the sounds.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 14, 2021)

I don’t know anything about how this site does video, to figure out why you can’t see the video; maybe try another device or browser?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 15, 2021)

Peculiar. In Firefox the video player shows up, but with no video, just sound. I run an ad blocker, disabled that, and still didn't work. Played with preferences, still nothing. Then logged into Chrome on another machine and saw a bunch of ads, and a few attachments. I downloaded these and then viewed them. 

That all behind, it is really nice to see these beauties in their native home. Love the sounds as well. Thank you for the upload. I got to see it eventually.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 15, 2021)

Yw


----------



## abax (Jul 15, 2021)

Loud n' clear on a Mac.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 15, 2021)

Videos work perfectly fine on my Mac also.
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 16, 2021)

Yw! Very few people ever see many of these orchids ‘live’ in their habitat


----------



## My Green Pets (Jul 16, 2021)

Maybe upload on YouTube or some other site and post the link?


----------



## chris20 (Jul 16, 2021)

Works on my iPad. Thanks for posting. A beautiful sight to see.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 31, 2021)

I don't see the videos either.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 31, 2021)

Are you able to try a different browser?


----------



## SEMO-Cypr (Mar 30, 2022)

Thanks for posting! It worked on my iPhone..


----------



## Markhamite (Mar 30, 2022)

Great seeing these beautiful flowers in situ. I had to download the file and then open it to see the vid otherwise I could only hear the audio.


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Mar 30, 2022)

In NJ or somewhere else?


----------



## Ray (Mar 30, 2022)

Not on my PC


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 1, 2022)

PhragNewbie021 said:


> In NJ or somewhere else?


Somewhere much else

I’ll look at trying to put it through YouTube and post a link. I think it’s because it was a Mac heic file and not an mpeg


----------

